# Der KOCHIKOCH Thread! - Teil 2



## Thomas (13. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## trialsrider (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mit dem Namen sind wir alle einverstanden es stand zwar noch der "anti Kaffee" Thread als Name auf der auswahlliste aber das hat ja wenig sinn. Wir haben ja alle nix gegen Kaffee! oder?   

So dieser Tolle Thread wird zum relaxen und lachen da sein! 
Hier werden Leute wie Kochikoch und ich unseren Kreativen
Geistern freien Lauf lassen! 

Also postet hier eure Witzbilder, Witze, FUN VIDEOS! (find ich immer klasse)
und so nen Kram!

P.s: Ach und Kochi....überleg dir das lieber 2mal ob deine Porno 
bilder hier auch hingehören!   



  [/SIZE]aber ich finde schon!   







gruß
MArtin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moOrphY (13. Dezember 2009)

Der Blue Balli 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqfGrsehYwY"]YouTube- Extreme Movie - Blue Bally Scene (german)[/ame]


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLMokwHG0sA&feature=related"]YouTube- Wer hats erfunden?[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc"]YouTube- Animaniacs - Nations Of The World[/ame]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pzaeaiov0U&feature=rec-r2-2r-3-HM"]YouTube- oh my god[/ame]


----------



## florianwagner (21. Dezember 2009)

hmmm, lecker
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO7KfTu7VmU"]YouTube- æ¬å½ã«æTVã§ãã£ã¦ãæ´æµå¤ã®éè²©ãçºå£²ä¸­æ­¢ããæ¾éç¦æ­¢ã[/ame]


----------



## cmd (21. Dezember 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> youtube- oh my god



zu geil !!!


----------



## tinitram (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## TRAILER (28. Dezember 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y2kHr8mfR0"]YouTube- RenÃ© Marik mit Maulwurf und EisbÃ¤r Kalle bei "Willkommen bei Mario Barth" S02E02[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmRwMFUweC0"]YouTube- der maulwurf auf dem mond[/ame]


----------



## curry4king (29. Dezember 2009)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/corvette_burnout/


----------



## TRAILER (8. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLWzUeotZY4"]YouTube- Die Titten der ZerstÃ¶rung by Florian Schierer[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (8. Januar 2010)




----------



## TRAILER (8. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


>



dachte erst das sein schuhe mit sohle zum aufpumpen. 
ist im sommer sicher ganz cool die idee um an strand zu fahren.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqeji1LiohY"]YouTube- Buddy OgÃÂ¼n im Matheunterricht (HÃÂ¶rspiel)[/ame]

Am besten ganz hÃ¶ren


----------



## siede. (14. Januar 2010)

http://www.wimp.com/frontflip/


----------



## florianwagner (14. Januar 2010)

tetris!!!
http://firstpersontetris.com/


----------



## TRAILER (21. Januar 2010)

http://www.gesichtskirmes.net/watch/1489-stromberg-energiesparen-ist-chefsache/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (21. Januar 2010)

also jeder radler und besonders trialfahrer sollte das unbedingt haben:

einen vernünftigen wurstkoffer:


----------



## TRAILER (21. Januar 2010)

http://www.esl.eu/de/playervideos/160566/2133858/

am besten schon mal ne valium einlegen oder nen bier klar machen. 
psychoaktiv


----------



## erwinosius (21. Januar 2010)

@trailer: find ich nicht lustig. Einfach nur arm.


----------



## TRAILER (21. Januar 2010)

ne lustig ist das nicht aber auch nicht wirkklich arm mehr psychoaktiv.


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Januar 2010)

http://www.brainblog.to/item/2010/01/geistreiche-pornodialoge-heute-bike-trail


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2010)

aber es geht doch um einen bike tr*ai*l...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2010)

tommytrialer schrieb:


> http://www.brainblog.to/item/2010/01/geistreiche-pornodialoge-heute-bike-trail


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Januar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SXNAtwYMBw"]YouTube- Shii - The Wii for Women[/ame]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2010)

Im Betteln die GrÃ¶Ãten


----------



## erwinosius (24. Januar 2010)

deine? was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Januar 2010)

Jep   Axolotl


----------



## TRAILER (24. Januar 2010)

sehen irgendwie lecker aus. so wie litschis.


----------



## echo trialer (6. Februar 2010)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ibenbremsen-Set-M775-Dual-Control::17965.html


sieht irgendwie komisch aus


----------



## Georg G. (7. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdwY5ZEDV1w&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Wrong Hole with DJ Lubel, Taryn Southern and Scott Baio subtitled english[/ame]

allein der anfang ises schon wert..


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Februar 2010)

Genius


----------



## Harry_I (10. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht schon mal da gewesen - aber egal! (beim Postfach aufräumen drauf gestoßen)


> Der neue Pfarrer war so nervös, dass er befürchtete, dass er bei seiner ersten Messe gar nicht sprechen könnte. So fragte er seinen Bischof um Rat und dieser schlug ihm vor, dass er vor der Messe zwei Tröpfchen Tequila in ein Glas Wasser geben soll. Und wenn er dieses zu sich nehme, würde er nicht mehr nervös sein.
> 
> Nachdem er den Ratschlag befolgt hatte, fühlte sich der Pfarrer so wunderbar, dass er selbst während eines Erdbebens die Ruhe nicht verloren hätte. Als er aber am nächsten Morgen in die Sakristei zurückkehrte, fand er dort eine geschriebene Botschaft von seinem Bischof:
> 
> ...



Harry


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2010)

Trialbiker aller Länder vereinigt euch! Flext die Eisschicht an die unser Land bedeckt und schmiert Bitumen drauf, auf dass wir wieder biken können!


----------



## ecols (10. Februar 2010)

Schneetrial ist auch ganz gut. Gibt mächtig Kontrolle.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Februar 2010)

Auf unserem angetauten und versiten Schnee nicht. Höchstens mit Spikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (13. Februar 2010)

O-M-G





http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Jackets/UFO-Lady-Protektor-Jacket::20004.html


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Februar 2010)

Seeeeeeeeexyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2010)

Aber nicht mit Slics


----------



## Georg G. (14. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48OXkyo7BB4"]YouTube- ScheiÃe er hat ne NASE[/ame]

******** ER HAT NE NASE!!!


----------



## Harry_I (19. Februar 2010)

http://video.web.de/watch/7330456






immer weit genug springen! Egal bei was.


----------



## luckygambler (19. Februar 2010)

:-D [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMFu0boJPeU"]YouTube- LmaA!!!   ( PaM )[/ame]


ps. wrong hole hahahaha :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Februar 2010)

Endlich Part 2 

"Einige von Gottes TrÃ¤nen?" 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ReKrqMFmf8&feature=fvw"]YouTube- Lamas mit HÃÂ¼ten 2 [german Fandub][/ame]


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2010)

achtung anschnallen!!!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji6r7J6L2bk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Bundesliga Fashion[/ame]


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Februar 2010)

da wacht man morgens auf und knippst die glotze an zappt ein bisschen durch und sieht dann das:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unwi0HoeLw0&feature=PlayList&p=11D9923B89A2C2C2&index=83"]YouTube- 2x05 Hurry 2/5[/ame]

musste zweimal hinschauen bisschen ich erkannt hab das es wirklich ryan leech ist in einer gastrolle bei "dead like me" (kommt übrigens auf rtl2, wenn ich das mal hier posten darf  )


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Februar 2010)

RotkÃ¤ppchen geht alleine durch den dunklen Wald. 
Auf einmal hÃ¶rt Sie hinter einem dichten Busch ein Rascheln. 
Sie schiebt die Ãste und StrÃ¤ucher beiseite und plÃ¶tzlich sitzt vor ihr der BÃ¶se Wolf. 
"Oh, bÃ¶ser Wolf. Warum hast du so groooÃe rote Augen?" 
"Hau ab. Ich bin am kacken!"


Primitiv, aber ich habe mich trotzdem beÃ¶mmelt


----------



## tinitram (2. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trHgxLbp7rc"]YouTube- Clint[/ame]


----------



## duro e (6. März 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,681946,00.html
hatte ich gestern abend im rtl text seite 702 gelesen hahahahahahaha.
richtig zum ablachen.


----------



## Harry_I (12. März 2010)

weil es so gut zum Wetter passt:


> *Schnee, oder 30 Tage bis zum Nervenzusammenbruch*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erwinosius (13. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6OROqFbDIE&feature=related"]YouTube- Beach girl[/ame]


----------



## siede. (14. März 2010)

woah.... http://www.flashgames247.com/play/729.html


----------



## TRAILER (17. März 2010)

http://portal.gmx.net/images/796/10067796,h=600,mxh=600,mxw=800,pd=2,w=800.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (17. März 2010)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. März 2010)

F R Ã H L I N G


----------



## hst_trialer (20. März 2010)

man ist das ramontisch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnh-opTMcwE"]YouTube- Peter Ludolf - Romantik Pur[/ame]


----------



## jem23 (20. März 2010)

http://www.nachts.tv/fun/1213/falscher+kopf+im+bett.html


----------



## jem23 (20. März 2010)

und weil der so cool is noch einen letzten:


----------



## MisterLimelight (21. März 2010)

da sage nochmal einer mit biketrial kann man keine frauen gewinnen:

http://www.nukebike.com/thread-10225-1-1.html


----------



## TRAILER (24. März 2010)

http://portal.gmx.net/images/878/10109878,h=600,mxh=600,mxw=800,pd=6,w=800.jpg


----------



## TRAILER (28. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1L-8xLI_5c"]YouTube- Guy Jumps Over a Bull[/ame]


----------



## jan_hl (29. März 2010)

http://www.twitvid.com/152B3 

Das tat weh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (29. März 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> http://www.twitvid.com/152B3
> 
> Das tat weh...



Definitiv


----------



## luckygambler (3. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6CXSTBaUsk"]YouTube- Super Marioland Theme[/nomedia]


----------



## LBC (6. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l80G0QHBdEI"]YouTube- AK47 Kalaschnikow Verkaufsvideo[/nomedia]


----------



## Katze (7. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oM0nEGr2s8w&feature=player_embedded#

Komisches Bike!


----------



## kamo-i (7. April 2010)

Wer nach 5min Inglourious Basterds auch wusste, dass Christoph Waltz einen Oscar verdient hat:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mveA4VTtk7g"]YouTube- Der Humpink Extended Cut with Christoph Waltz[/nomedia]


.


----------



## jan_hl (8. April 2010)

Haha!

Hand-Bremse

http://www.spokemagazine.com/2010/04/hand-brake/

(Achtung: Blut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (8. April 2010)

Hauptsache er hat noch geschaft sie ab zu schrauben bevor er zum Doc ist ;-) (Keine Schraubenreste im Gewinde, nichts gebrochen )


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. April 2010)

Steht auch dabei Haben die Kumpels gemacht, während sie auf die Ambulanz gewartet haben.


----------



## tha_joe (12. April 2010)

Ned schlecht, mit nem Monocoque Rennrad tät ich mich das glaub ned trauen! 
http://www.menshealth.de/rennrad


----------



## mtb-trialer. (21. April 2010)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10742700"]http://vimeo.com/10742700[/ame]


----------



## siede. (21. April 2010)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> http://vimeo.com/10742700


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2010)

Versteh ich nicht


----------



## kamo-i (22. April 2010)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht?



War das jetzt ne Frage fragezeichen


----------



## voytec (22. April 2010)

1. Dem Esel ist alles egal. Total langsam und
unmotiviert --> Kiffer

2. Ferkel hat ständig Angst, sieht Gespenster
und leidet unter
Verfolgungswahn --> Pilze

3. Rabbit will alles haben ("alles meins,
alles meins") und dazu die
Riesen Nase --> Kokser

4. Tigger springt nur herum, kann nicht
stillstehen und hüpft durch die
Gegend ohne müde zu werden --> Extasy

5. Christopher Robin kann mit Tieren reden
--> Sinneserweiternde Drogen

6. Winnie Pooh is total daneben, steht auf
süßes und seine Fantasie
reicht Ins grenzenlose --> Amphetamine/LSD

7. Und zu guter letzt die Eule. Sie hilft
immer, wenn jemand Probleme hat
--> Der Dealer

war das schon?


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. April 2010)

Naja....


----------



## curry4king (23. April 2010)

hmm ich würd mal sagen bestimmt schon 6 jahre alt oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (26. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h611G3z8IZU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2010)

70 Jahre ohne Essen und Trinken


----------



## luckygambler (2. Mai 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 70 Jahre ohne Essen und Trinken



Hey hier im Forum sind Kinder. Die glauben das hinterher noch


----------



## Luck-Ass (3. Mai 2010)

Hey Apple!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5PoW7_kdA"]YouTube- The Annoying Orange[/nomedia]


----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. Mai 2010)

http://videos.rofl.to/clip/safe-for-work-pr0n


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2010)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> http://videos.rofl.to/clip/safe-for-work-pr0n



LOOOOOOOOL !!!


----------



## ecols (26. Mai 2010)

Gerade auf meiner FB Page aufgetaucht..


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Juni 2010)

krasser scheiss [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jxwEvVdPPY&playnext_from=TL&videos=NeSm4OmVbTI"]YouTube- Caminito del Rey mejores partes. King's walkway best parts.[/nomedia] wusste nicht wo ich es hätte sonst posten sollen


----------



## kamo-i (10. Juni 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> krasser scheiss YouTube- Caminito del Rey mejores partes. King's walkway best parts. wusste nicht wo ich es hätte sonst posten sollen



Gibts aber auch in besserer Qualy...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1Nd1qtk1Go&hd=1"]YouTube- El Camino del Rey 2010 HD: Balance[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (10. Juni 2010)




----------



## hst_trialer (10. Juni 2010)

ich würde mal sagen der ist absolut trialtauglich!


----------



## ecols (11. Juni 2010)

spielt in der kategorie eines nicht sonderlich anspruchsvollen, ausgesetzten und miserabel gesicherten klettersteigs.


----------



## montfa (5. Juli 2010)

zeit: samstag, zwischen 14 und 15 uhr.
ort: park in chorzow. (mindestens 1000°C im schatten)
darsteller: Olek, inbus 3mm, maulschlüssel 15mm, echo kurbel, acs freilauf, bt rockring.



 

 

 



er hat tatsächlich den freilauf abgebaut, aber das gewinde war schon leider ein bißchen beschädigt. danach ist er ohne antrieb gefahren und war trotzdem besser als ich :/


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2010)

osteuropäer sag ich da nur.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. Juli 2010)

und wozu war der 3mm inbus gut???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (5. Juli 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> und wozu war der 3mm inbus gut???



erstmal wollten wir mit dem provisorischen werkzeug den freilauf aufmachen, dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass es sich aufm gewinde dreht. danach wurde es als hebel benutzt, um den rockring und den freilauf von dem kurbelarm wegzudrücken (siehe foto 3.) - da das gewinde beschädigt war, hat sich der freilauf gedreht, wollte aber nicht ab.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juli 2010)

Meine Mama demontiert FrontfreilÃ¤ufe mit den ZÃ¤hnen unter 2 Minuten auf DSF.


----------



## MisterLimelight (6. Juli 2010)

auf observed gesehen und für lustig befunden:
http://www.break.com/game-trailers/game/super-mario-galaxy-2/vuvuzela-of-doom


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7UmUX68KtE"]YouTube- The Muppets: PÃ¶pcÃ¸rn[/nomedia]


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Juli 2010)

Meine lieben Italienischen, Französichen und Brasilianischen Fluggäste, es tut uns leid Ihnen mitteilen zu müssen das sich der Abflug etwas verspäten wird, da wir noch auf unsere Argentinischen Fluggäste warten.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Juli 2010)

Glaube da steigt heute Abend noch jemand zu....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2010)

Ich weiÃ nicht wieso, aber ich stehe extrem auf so einen Schwachsinn  
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_29eUpSYpI"]YouTube- New Kids - Rot ist tot[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiMvISjPVC0&feature=related"]YouTube- New Kids - Strand[/nomedia]


----------



## echo trialer (12. Juli 2010)

finde ich immerwieder zu geil 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Pzaeaiov0U"]YouTube- oh my god[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (12. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich weiÃ nicht wieso, aber ich stehe extrem auf so einen Schwachsinn
> YouTube- New Kids - Rot ist tot
> 
> YouTube- New Kids - Strand



GEIL MARTIN!  ... ich feier mich da schon seit Tagen drauf ab *JUNGE*! 

 !!!


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich weiÃ nicht wieso, aber ich stehe extrem auf so einen Schwachsinn



ich auch mann, ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcus 2005 (18. Juli 2010)

auch immer wieder schön anzugucken... [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJeAMKndRg&feature=related"]YouTube- Elsterglanz-Der Kaltmacher[/nomedia]

gehört auch mehr in die kategorie leichte kost fürs hirn


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7B2LPxggvqY"]YouTube- Gandalf Goes to the World Cup[/nomedia]

Hab mich fast bepieselt als das Teil durch die TÃ¼r kam


----------



## kamo-i (22. Juli 2010)

Ey wie die Typen drauf sind! LOL!!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlRbdMTagYo&hd=1"]YouTube- making of NEW KIDS deel 1 HD[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFnbj6PW8cM&hd=1"]YouTube- making of NEW KIDS deel 2 HD[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcuL6f_Nhn8&hd=1"]YouTube- making of NEW KIDS deel 3 HD[/nomedia]


----------



## montfa (28. Juli 2010)

guten appetit!


----------



## -OX- (28. Juli 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> an das 20" Kinderrad (kein Trialbike) meines Sohnes (Er wiegt z.Z. 22kg.) möchte ich gern eine Vorderrad-Bremse bauen (Hat bisher nur HR-Bremse und Rücktritt. Der Rücktritt lässt sich sehr schlecht modulieren.).
> 
> ...


----------



## siede. (13. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtFBYQhnQjM&feature=related"]YouTube- Danny Macaskill Photoshop speed painting[/nomedia]


----------



## duro e (15. August 2010)

xd hab ich auch schon gesehen , bockt aber.


der magura snack is lustig


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2010)

Folge 11
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKYkYLPBFrQ"]YouTube- New Kids - S.W.A.T[/nomedia]

Heute morgen war es noch unzensiert im Netz


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2010)

So Leute, wer von euch hat auf Pro7 die Alte abgeschleppt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (20. August 2010)

nette Hütte hat er... *reusper*

Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, hat es den richtigen getroffen! Wer brauch schon Boxer oder Breakdancer


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2010)

Wer's nicht gesehen hat:
Hier
Aber ohne Helm im Fernsehen verstehe ich einfach NIE, aber leider ist das eig. immer so, wenn sowas mal im Fernsehen kommt..


----------



## glotz (20. August 2010)

ach das schon mindestens zwei jahre alt!!
der schöne robby aus hamburg!!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (21. August 2010)

geil der robby.

aber TRAIL.....gottohgott


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. August 2010)

http://www.hans-wurst.de/indische_stangen_akrobaten_8673_media.html


----------



## Junktyz (29. August 2010)

Alt???

Antoine Dodson und der fremde Mann im Bett: http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=7980


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (30. August 2010)

Junktyz schrieb:


> Alt???
> 
> Antoine Dodson und der fremde Mann im Bett: http://www.bigfatass.de/bfa/?p=7980



LOOOOOOOOL! *tränenlach* !!!!!!


----------



## TRAILER (31. August 2010)




----------



## cmd (31. August 2010)

wenn man aufs gewicht kackt, sind 2 ketten gar nicht mal so dumm.
was aber richtig dumm ist, diese laufräder zu wählen.


----------



## TRAILER (4. September 2010)

das noch besser erinnert mich an mein doppel rockring von 2000.


----------



## hst_trialer (4. September 2010)

prima, so hat der kraftweg noch mehr material dass er verschleißen kann...


----------



## kamy (4. September 2010)

Aber bei nem Fixie (wie auf dem Bild) macht die Bremse schon Sinn.

Lieber die als gar keine...


----------



## hst_trialer (4. September 2010)

okay, beim fixie durchaus, da wird eh die kette in beide richtugnen belastet... da kann man auch mal die kurbel bremsen. gibt es die variante auch mit ner hs33?


----------



## siede. (4. September 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> okay, beim fixie durchaus, da wird eh die kette in beide richtugnen belastet... da kann man auch mal die kurbel bremsen. gibt es die variante auch mit ner hs33?



warum nicht? einfach auf der Kettenblatt-seite montieren ... man müsste nur ein bisschen an den Halterungen tüfteln


----------



## duro e (4. September 2010)

doppelkette naja , langweilig , am besten direkt ne dicke motorrad kette dranklatschen


----------



## hst_trialer (5. September 2010)

@ siede. 

ich glaube sowas schonmal gesehen zu haben... musst halt nur ein stabiles kettenblatt haben. wobei es ja auch für gustav m schon alu-scheiben gab. dann müssen nur die beläge angepasst sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (7. September 2010)

das fixie kommt je gerade ohne bremse aus. wenn du vorne eine dranmachst, erfüllt ein fixie rechtlich sogar die "zwei unabhängige bremsen-regel", und ist somit strassentauglich. 
die bastlerei dort ist einfach nur ne bastlerei des bastelns willen.


----------



## TRAILER (9. September 2010)

luckygambler schrieb:


> das fixie kommt je gerade ohne bremse aus. wenn du vorne eine dranmachst, erfüllt ein fixie rechtlich sogar die "zwei unabhängige bremsen-regel", und ist somit strassentauglich.
> die bastlerei dort ist einfach nur ne bastlerei des bastelns willen.



tja aber dann bekommst du ärger mit der style polizei.


----------



## siede. (18. September 2010)

http://wimp.com/ridebike/ ;-)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. September 2010)

Hat wer Bock auf einen Fiesta in der 650 PS Herren-Version? Jetzt muss da nur noch ein Fahrrad reinpassen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TshFWSsrn8&translated=1"]YouTube        - Gymkhana THREE, Part 2; Ultimate Playground; l'Autodrome, France[/nomedia]


----------



## kamy (28. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht für`n Fiesta !

Aber alle 7 Minuten Reifen wechseln...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwZwqF_MRKA"]YouTube        - Reifenverlust in Sparta[/nomedia]

Musste laut auflachen, seitdem hÃ¤lt mich meine Schwester fÃ¼r bekloppt


----------



## luckygambler (25. Oktober 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> YouTube        - Reifenverlust in Sparta
> 
> Musste laut auflachen, seitdem hÃ¤lt mich meine Schwester fÃ¼r bekloppt



hÃ¤? 

youtube hat mich danach auf den hier verlinkt.  :-D
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROz1KHDo1CU&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube        - Never kiss the guy during a stare down[/nomedia]


----------



## TRAILER (26. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSnJ03PuHI4"]YouTube        - Die Antwoord - Enter The Ninja[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q77YBmtd2Rw"]YouTube        - Die Antwoord - Zef Side (Official)[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (1. November 2010)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/15479617"]Jeb Corliss wing-suit demo on Vimeo[/ame] 

02:50  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (1. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4U6T_BB1N8"]YouTube        - Wingsuit Base Jumping[/nomedia]


----------



## luckygambler (1. November 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Jeb Corliss wing-suit demo on Vimeo
> 
> 02:50  ...



wie zufrieden er guckt 

gestern hab ich noch ironman gesehen


----------



## echo trialer (1. November 2010)

ja genau an den hat er mich erinert


----------



## Eisbein (1. November 2010)

so ein fahrrad ist doch eine perfekte aufstiegshilfe wenns rutschig wird


----------



## luckygambler (2. November 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLOxlDN7cpM"]YouTube        - Epic Halloween Prank ![/nomedia]


----------



## luckygambler (3. November 2010)

TRAILER schrieb:


> YouTube        - Die Antwoord - Enter The Ninja
> 
> YouTube        - Die Antwoord - Zef Side (Official)



voll abgedreht aber fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (7. November 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250719725946&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

??? scale 1/1, immerhin!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (11. November 2010)

Gerade im Fotoalbum gefunden... 
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/6/3/1/_/large/4906563060_45b657a256_b.jpg


----------



## florianwagner (11. November 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Gerade im Fotoalbum gefunden...
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/7/6/3/1/_/large/4906563060_45b657a256_b.jpg



da fällt mir ein zitat von herbert grönemeier ein: was soll das?


----------



## florianwagner (11. November 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1u---eFwpYc&feature=player_embedded#!

ich bins!!!!
DIEEEEETEEERR


----------



## dane08 (11. November 2010)

echt hammer- was es so alles gibt...


----------



## sensiminded (18. November 2010)

habt ihr eigentlich schon festgestellt, dass es das forum auch extra nochmal auf sächsisch gibt?

vg alex


----------



## -OX- (18. November 2010)

Ja ist das Geil 

http://www.parallelnetz.de/

Da kann man auch in andere Dialekte übersetzen lassen


----------



## hst_trialer (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## erwinosius (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Dezember 2010)

Real-Life GTA, geil!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sjzcoLoeQ4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


Der Typ am Anfang ist Ã¼brigens ein Polizist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (17. Dezember 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Real-Life GTA, geil!
> 
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...



offline das vid...


----------



## echo trialer (17. Dezember 2010)

youtube ist UNNÖTIG ! 

mal erlich ey  doffes youtube...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Dezember 2010)

Na hier dÃ¼rfte es eher daran liegen, dass man einen Gewaltakt der russischen Polizei filmte... sowas wird gerne unterdrÃ¼ckt 


Bzw. muss man sich beeilenen, die werden schneller gelÃ¶scht als geladen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjE1Kf0NaKw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5V6J2hyqJ2w&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - ÃÂÃÂ¶ÃÂ¸ÃÂ¿ ÃÂ¿ÃÂÃÂ¾ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂ½ÃÂ¸ÃÂ» 20 ÃÂ°ÃÂ²ÃÂÃÂ¾ ÃÂ½ÃÂ° ÃÂ¡ÃÂ°ÃÂ´ÃÂ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂ¾ÃÂ¼ ÃÂºÃÂ¾ÃÂ»ÃÂÃÂÃÂµ[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu1z-NnSjMk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - ÃÂÃÂ¶ÃÂ¸ÃÂ¿ ÃÂ¿ÃÂÃÂ¾ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂ½ÃÂ¸ÃÂ» 20 ÃÂ°ÃÂ²ÃÂÃÂ¾ ÃÂ½ÃÂ° ÃÂ¡ÃÂ°ÃÂ´ÃÂ¾ÃÂ²ÃÂ¾ÃÂ¼ ÃÂºÃÂ¾ÃÂ»ÃÂÃÂÃÂµ 15/12/2010[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (17. Dezember 2010)

übel!!!


----------



## kamo-i (17. Dezember 2010)

Andere Sache... Wisst Ihr, dass es seit kurzem einen eigenen Trial-Bereich im Bikemarkt gibt???  ;-)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/80

bzw.:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/79


...


----------



## ecols (17. Dezember 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Andere Sache... Wisst Ihr, dass es seit kurzem einen eigenen Trial-Bereich im Bikemarkt gibt???  ;-)
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/80
> 
> ...



Was ist daran Offtopic? Ich finde sowas könnte ruhig mal öffentlich diskutiert werden, ob sich der Trialbereich dem Bikemarkt anschließen sollte..


----------



## ingoingo (17. Dezember 2010)

http://www.hans-wurst.de/sprung_mit_dem_fahrrad_9289_media.html


----------



## Thiemsche (17. Dezember 2010)

ingoingo schrieb:


> http://www.hans-wurst.de/sprung_mit_dem_fahrrad_9289_media.html



That hurts.


----------



## luckygambler (17. Dezember 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


>



genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (18. Dezember 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Was ist daran Offtopic? Ich finde sowas könnte ruhig mal öffentlich diskutiert werden, ob sich der Trialbereich dem Bikemarkt anschließen sollte..



warum offtopic? wollte es nur irgendwo mal hinhauen, aber nicht extra dafür einen eigenen thread öffnen.


----------



## kamo-i (20. Dezember 2010)

Für alle, die sich über YouTube Videos ärgern, die in D gesperrt sind... GUCKST DU! 

Kurzfassung: 
" watch?v= "    des Links durch    " v/ " ersetzen  ...

Sonst gibt es noch: www.vtunnel.com

EDIT: klappt aber iwie nicht bei jedem...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Dezember 2010)

Oder einfach hidemyass.com in der Favoriten-Leiste im Browser..


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Dezember 2010)

@ zoocontrol

na du machst es dir ja wieder einfach... versteh ich nicht! warum einfach wenn es auch etwas umständlicher und mit der spannung ob es funktionieren wird geht?


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2010)

Heute im Supermarkt die Postkarten angeschaut und was lacht mich da an.
Musste ich doch gleich mal zuschlagen:


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Juwelier hier an der nÃ¤chsten Ecke hat auch in schÃ¶ner RegelmÃ¤Ãigkeit action-Fotos von Brumotti vor dem Laden als Werbetafel stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (8. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iC4qBOmZ_Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - aram zam zam.. ÐÑÐ½Ð¾Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¡ÐºÐ° )[/nomedia]


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4175057/Die_mit_dem_roten_Halsband_Original_Trailer


----------



## dane08 (17. Januar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494453
habs grad beim stöbern enteckt und fands irgendwie witzig - voreinigen die 7 seiten langen reaktionen


----------



## siede. (17. Januar 2011)

^alt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhexf_uaDV0&feature=related"]YouTube        - The best Stephen Hawking Rap on the web.[/nomedia]

Hahahahaha ich kann nicht mehr  es ist beim zehnten mal noch lustig 
obwohl die behinderung echt nicht witzig ist.. Aber wenn er rappt Pdiddy.. $*ck my Useless dick...  dann ist vorbei


----------



## cmd (17. Januar 2011)

ich finds einfach nur makaber!


----------



## erwinosius (23. Januar 2011)

[yt=Dunkin]FFtK0i5zY3A&[/yt]


----------



## luckygambler (24. Januar 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> [yt=Dunkin]FFtK0i5zY3A&[/yt]


----------



## kamo-i (24. Januar 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> [yt=Dunkin]FFtK0i5zY3A&[/yt]



...ey, hab ich schonma erwähnt, das ich VOLL auf Skillz stehe?   


Geil man! 


.


----------



## hst_trialer (24. Januar 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...ey, hab ich schonma erwähnt, das ich VOLL auf Skillz stehe?



ich glaube nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (24. Januar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhO-qMeMjtA"]YouTube        - Hamster of Doom![/nomedia]


----------



## duro e (24. Januar 2011)

öde   , dacht das vieh springt dem an den kopf und macht nen massaka .
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk&feature=related"]YouTube        - The Sneezing Baby Panda[/nomedia]
auch immer wieder gut


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. Januar 2011)

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/19133992"]Kak2z & Bingo, GTA SA Bike Trial on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## tinitram (2. Februar 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGvYeK7tsYE"]YouTube        - TÃ¼rkisch Deutsch / Deutsch TÃ¼rkisch[/nomedia]


----------



## ingoingo (23. Februar 2011)

na los, wer wars ? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Yaaba...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4156f33457


----------



## kamo-i (24. Februar 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> na los, wer wars ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-Yaaba...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item4156f33457



damn!


----------



## MisterLimelight (24. Februar 2011)

ich tippe auf duro e:
- 2â¬-Farbdose jaucht der Ã¼ber jeden Rahmen.
- solide Anbauteile, die auch mal was aushalten. Nicht so wie die Coladosenkoxx.
- brakeless: irgendeinem Trend muss man ja doch hinterherhecheln. (Die Wahrheit ist natÃ¼rlich, dass sich keine Bremse an dieses "Konzept" dengeln lÃ¤sst)
- und kaum ist der Umbau abgeschlossen muss der nÃ¤chste Hobel her. SchlieÃlich ist noch Farbe Ã¼ber und nach 10 Tagen wirdÂ´s alte Rad einfach langweilig.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Februar 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich tippe auf duro e:
> - 2Â-Farbdose jaucht der Ã¼ber jeden Rahmen.
> - solide Anbauteile, die auch mal was aushalten. Nicht so wie die Coladosenkoxx.
> - brakeless: irgendeinem Trend muss man ja doch hinterherhecheln. (Die Wahrheit ist natÃ¼rlich, dass sich keine Bremse an dieses "Konzept" dengeln lÃ¤sst)
> - und kaum ist der Umbau abgeschlossen muss der nÃ¤chste Hobel her. SchlieÃlich ist noch Farbe Ã¼ber und nach 10 Tagen wirdÂ´s alte Rad einfach langweilig.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Februar 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich tippe auf duro e:
> - 2â¬-Farbdose jaucht der Ã¼ber jeden Rahmen.
> - solide Anbauteile, die auch mal was aushalten. Nicht so wie die Coladosenkoxx.
> - brakeless: irgendeinem Trend muss man ja doch hinterherhecheln. (Die Wahrheit ist natÃ¼rlich, dass sich keine Bremse an dieses "Konzept" dengeln lÃ¤sst)
> - und kaum ist der Umbau abgeschlossen muss der nÃ¤chste Hobel her. SchlieÃlich ist noch Farbe Ã¼ber und nach 10 Tagen wirdÂ´s alte Rad einfach langweilig.



  pwned ...  

aber so oft holt der alex sich doch kein neues rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (19. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqHOE1gD4WQ&feature=relmfu"]YouTube        - Best drunk dude ever attempts to buy more beer. Fails hard.[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (21. März 2011)

Für manche vll. schon alt, aber dennoch geil...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVV_HXtEbLo"]YouTube        - Standing Cat - Mon chat se tient debout tout seul[/nomedia]


----------



## echo trialer (21. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4&NR=1&feature=fvwp"]YouTube        - The OMG Cat[/nomedia]


----------



## montfa (19. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86V_ICUCD4"]âªThe Most Useless Machine EVER!â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TRAILER (20. Juli 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6567465/mma-all-nut-shot-edition


----------



## TRAILER (27. Juli 2011)

http://youtu.be/OEysIr5tt9k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja mal richtig heftig!


----------



## kamo-i (29. Juli 2011)

@ 8:00 min ff: GÃNSEHAUT !!!

PS: Verlink ma gleich mit    _&hd=1 _     --> HD ...  ;-)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEysIr5tt9k&hd=1"]âªVAUDE - Rocklands - Bouldermovie mit Kilian Fischhuberâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Juli 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ich tippe auf duro e:
> - 2-Farbdose jaucht der über jeden Rahmen.
> - solide Anbauteile, die auch mal was aushalten. Nicht so wie die Coladosenkoxx.
> - brakeless: irgendeinem Trend muss man ja doch hinterherhecheln. (Die Wahrheit ist natürlich, dass sich keine Bremse an dieses "Konzept" dengeln lässt)
> - und kaum ist der Umbau abgeschlossen muss der nächste Hobel her. Schließlich ist noch Farbe über und nach 10 Tagen wird´s alte Rad einfach langweilig.



Da hab ich echt schmunzeln müssen. Danke dafür !


----------



## Thiemsche (30. Juli 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/OEysIr5tt9k



Dat Gelände ist der Hammer! 
Die Griffe die der Fischhuber zieht sind sowieso absolut mies.


----------



## duro e (1. August 2011)

björn ich weiß ja nicht wie das in deiner fantasiewelt so rüberkommt , finds aber doch etwas lächerlich einen derartigen kommentar über meine person zu lesen. 
also bei manchen deiner kommentare versteh ich sowieso nicht , wie du dir die zusammenreimst , glaub du wirst von der ironie des schicksaals verfolgt oder ähnlichem 

nichts für ungut


----------



## TRAILER (6. August 2011)

http://youtu.be/IyTAhtNbiKs


----------



## TRAILER (9. August 2011)

alter ist das ne kacke hier im forum mit YT einbinden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281388


----------



## TRAILER (19. August 2011)

kann man schön mit singen


----------



## montfa (23. August 2011)

gema seite heute früh. zur zeit ganz offline.


----------



## TRAILER (30. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (30. August 2011)

Also Platz 1 ist wohl verdient.
Der Turmsprung hebt sich durch seine extravaganz auch nochmal hervor :O
MFG
Elias


----------



## Georg G. (13. September 2011)

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r70057639-rolltreppe-im-todesstern.html


----------



## Monty98 (16. Oktober 2011)




----------



## TRAILER (7. November 2011)

http://www.treehugger.com/sustainab...ical-free-leather.html?campaign=th_rss_design


----------



## kamo-i (8. November 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> http://www.treehugger.com/sustainab...ical-free-leather.html?campaign=th_rss_design



 ... top!


----------



## TRAILER (19. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCvGGuN8a9k&feature=player_embedded"]2011 Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. November 2011)

Hab das mal aus Spaß meiner Freundin geschenkt.. Das klingt wirklich wie ein Motorrad


----------



## echo trialer (20. November 2011)

TRAILER schrieb:


> 2011 Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System      - YouTube



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YlZS9JMieI&feature=related"]Turbospoke      - YouTube[/nomedia]

das macht bei den 3 speichen ja mal gema sound  alte klapperkiste


----------



## TRAILER (1. Dezember 2011)

http://youtu.be/1IkEkYTVkUk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (8. Dezember 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=5yJu6b42u9Q&NR=1


----------



## TRAILER (1. Januar 2012)

http://youtu.be/hYve1nbIhng


----------



## TRAILER (5. Januar 2012)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23544972"]Project Aura: Bicycle Safety Lighting System on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## TRAILER (11. Januar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/uraltes-fahr...otn=12&po=LCA&ps=63&clkid=5532958699452187499


----------



## Sherco (11. Januar 2012)

den Riser umgebogen,dann lässt sich damit auch trialen


----------



## erwinosius (11. Januar 2012)

krass....1000â¬ fÃ¼r paar Pfund Schrott......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (11. Januar 2012)

und die härte ist das rad kommt ohne VR daher.


----------



## Stonsen (14. Januar 2012)

Is zwar kein Trial, aber ich musste schmunzeln.
Einfach mal das letzte Bild anschauen wie das Rad zusammengebaut ist.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DH-Rahmen-/2...ahrradteile&hash=item416134e752#ht_526wt_1247


----------



## echo trailer (15. Januar 2012)

Bb +1000...000 :d :d


----------



## kamo-i (24. Januar 2012)

Mal was Praktisches: ... für alle die Google Chrome nutzen und dieses Youtube-Gema Problem haben: 

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/youtube gema?hl=de

Funktioniert einfach toll, richtig klasse, echt super, ein riesen Spaß!  ^^


----------



## echo trialer (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe doch das DAS beim Köln Jam die Sektionen aufbaut ! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NLrii57Jno&feature=related"]Skills with a 15 Ton Loader      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tinitram (16. Februar 2012)

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=33185


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. Februar 2012)

Harte Skills. Wäre froh, wenn ich das mit dem MTB hinkriegen würde.


----------



## TRAILER (16. Februar 2012)

trailer es jahres! harte arbeit zahlt sich aus.


----------



## montfa (14. März 2012)

äußerst spektakulär!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmRGeUs5sLU"]2012ãå¨æ¥æ¬ãã©ã¤ã¢ã«é¸ææ¨©ãç¬¬ï¼æ¦ããã¯è»¢ãéæ¬ä½³ç« é¸æ      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bike-show.de (14. März 2012)

montfa schrieb:


> äußerst spektakulär!
> 
> 2012ãå¨æ¥æ¬ãã©ã¤ã¢ã«é¸ææ¨©ãç¬¬ï¼æ¦ããã¯è»¢ãéæ¬ä½³ç«*é¸æ      - YouTube



Waaaaaaaaaas?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (15. März 2012)

Ach du *******, was ist denn bei dem kaputt.
Geile Aktion!


----------



## erwinosius (15. März 2012)

geiles Ding...nen Backflip machen und dann an der letzten Passage versemmeln ;-)


----------



## ecols (15. März 2012)

der hat ja vorher schon überall unnötigste Füße gesetzt..


----------



## kamo-i (3. April 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y4bZaLMsIQ&hd=1"]DJ Tech Tools - Midi Fighter Ableton Contest (by Riccardo Betti)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (16. April 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgECnfhJlTI#t=1m08s

+ 480p auswählen !


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (16. April 2012)

Schaut euch die TNT Werbung an. !

Suchbegriff bei Youtube : TNT Drama Button


----------



## Sherco (18. April 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgECnfhJlTI#t=1m08s
> 
> + 480p auswählen !



der kann bequem vom balkon aus den Rasen mähen......


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. April 2012)

Alter, das ist ja mal übel..


----------



## kamo-i (18. April 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> ist es nun echte geschwindigkeit oder 1.5 fach schneller, wie es einige Kommentaren heisst?



Auf keinen Fall! Guck dir andere Videos von Ihm an. Er schrotet auch alle paar Flüge nen Heli für paar Tausender. Juckt Ihn aber bzgl Kohlen nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (19. April 2012)

War der zweite Versuch.. mit etwas Übung sind bestimmt auch 90 drin.. Aber mehr ist schon fast unmöglich finde ich


----------



## Stonsen (19. April 2012)

Wuhu! 35 Wörter!


----------



## OctaneFX3 (20. April 2012)

Visit the Typing Test and try!

find es etwas verwirrend das die nächste Zeile zwar angezeigt wird, aber wenn man da is man doch wieder oben links anfängt...so hab ich im ersten Versuch fast mehr falsche als richtige Wörter geschafft xD

Für "4 Finger Adlersuchsystem" find ichs garnichtmal schlecht. 10 Finger hb ich in der Schule mal gelernt, aber schnell wieder verworfen. Für das bisschen was ich tippe lohnt der Aufwand nicht


----------



## OctaneFX3 (20. April 2012)

Adlersuchsystem ist keinesfalls abwertend gemeint. Wirklich suchen wo die Tasten sind muss ich eh nicht, schaue aber auf die Tasatur statt auf den Bildschirm und nutze eben meistens nur 2-4 Finger. Mit Blick nach oben passts dann doch nicht. Is jetzt nicht unbedingt so das ein finger über der Tastatur schwebt und einzeln die Tasten drückt wenn sie gefunden sind

Hab ja nie gesagt das ich langsam bin...aber jemand der 10Finger beherrscht ist halt schneller.

Mit Mails...keine Ahnung. Ich beantworte meine solange eine Antwort notwendig ist. Oder ich ruf halt direkt an...je nach frage ist es mir lieber wenn mans am Telefon klärt. Aber ich hab halt im normalen Tagesablauf nicht soviel zu tippen das es es notwendig wäre mir ein schnelleres tippen beizubringen. Mal abgesehen davon das ich vermutlich nichtmal genüg übung zusammenbringen könnte um das ganze so zu vertiefen das es in "Mark und Bein" über geht.

Durchaus möglich das es Leute gibt die denen es zu Aufwändig is nen Text zu schreiben, dann zu korrigieren und nochmal drüberzulesen. Das is der Nachteil an meinem System...die meisten Fehler merkt man beim schreiben...aber eben nicht alle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. April 2012)

KOXX wird wohl auch bald bei Aldi zu finden sein, so wie es aussieht 
http://www.walmart.com/ip/20-Koxx-Magura-Trial-Bike/19582797?findingMethod=rr


----------



## Ace86 (20. April 2012)

Hab mein bestes gegeben aber mehr war nicht drin:



 
Visit the Typing Test and try!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (20. April 2012)

What? Hast du ein Spracherkennungsgerät?


----------



## Ace86 (21. April 2012)

Viel zu kompliziert, das geht einfacher! Aber da kommt sicher noch jemand anders drauf.
Mein bestes Ergebnis mit "legalen" Mitteln liegt ansonsten bei 70 WPM.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. April 2012)

Hä?


----------



## JanStahl (23. April 2012)

1:10!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RjJ6Og6lVc"]RIDERS ARE AWESOME 2012 (1/5)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## To-bi-bo (24. April 2012)

Heute mal wieder durch Zufall entdeckt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTXtOVaCaOU"]Heymoonshaker - London - Part Two      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## kamo-i (25. April 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> 1:10!
> 
> RIDERS ARE AWESOME 2012 (1/5)      - YouTube



   danke fürs posten. könnt mir sowas nen ganzen versoffenen Sonntag reinziehen!


----------



## -OX- (16. Mai 2012)

Die Camper sind gar nicht sooooo wie man immer denkt 
Darth Vader auf dem Campingplatz 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOOIL0q8QyI"]Chaos tanzt zu X-RX The Update (Soman Rmx)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -OX- (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube er hat das eine Bein an das andere gebunden, 
damit ihm nicht eins mal weg läuft wenn er grad nicht aufpasst 

Ja Sche**e der hat auch noch ein Video rausgehauen als Weihnachtsmann

Also: 
Darth Vader als Weihnachtsmann auf liquid extasy

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGBcFmx_7WU&feature=channel&list=UL"]Weihnachtspecial Chaos tanzt zu Jinglefunk von Eisenfunk      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## OctaneFX3 (21. Mai 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> was hat der an der hose


 
das is ne reissleine...wenn du es nichmehr erträgst: zugreiffen und feste ziehen


----------



## Sherco (29. Mai 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trial-Fahrra...rt_Fahrräder&hash=item3a7514bc9a#ht_500wt_975

wer kann bei der detaillierten beschreibung nur widerstehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (29. Mai 2012)

> Ich gebe auch Schienbein, Sicherheitsweste und helm, alles in das paket.



Habe mal angefragt um welches Modell der Sicherheitsweste es sich handelt.

Vll. sowas:


----------



## cmd (29. Mai 2012)

schau dir doch einfach das bild an 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=251072396442

mfg, cmd


----------



## ingoingo (29. Mai 2012)

Hat er für mich reingestellt


----------



## cmd (29. Mai 2012)

lieb von ihm ^^


----------



## sensiminded (30. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNZCZsHJIR8"]Trike Drifting      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## pippi (31. Mai 2012)

Erinnert stark an mario-kart. besonders wenn die sich so schnell drehen »zack« banane


----------



## ingoingo (31. Mai 2012)

Barfuss, die haben Eier


----------



## Sherco (5. Juni 2012)

Das ist an hässligkeit kaum noch zu überbieten: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zipp-3001-Si...oad_Bikes&hash=item3376ee7161#ht_39291wt_1026


----------



## kamo-i (5. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein wenig Eigen-Werbung...   Vll. gefällt es ja dem Einen oder Anderen. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWZPU6pVfPw&hd=1"]Paradise Team || "No Prayer" - Massa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Juni 2012)

Doch, kam schmerzhaft rüber bei ~1:40 
Kranker scheiss.


----------



## kamo-i (5. Juni 2012)

Schmerzen tun dabei eig. die wenigsten Sachen. --> Hornhaut am Arsch!


----------



## ingoingo (5. Juni 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Hier mal ein wenig Eigen-Werbung...   Vll. gefällt es ja dem Einen oder Anderen.
> 
> Paradise Team || "No Prayer" - Massa      - YouTube







Ich bin besser ruhig, wenn das mein Rücken sieht fängt er grad wieder an wehzutun. Hab mir letzte Woche beim überschlagenen Köpper mal schon den Rücken gequetscht.....


----------



## duro e (5. Juni 2012)

Eine Freundin von mir , im Bild rechts war auf diesem Abend auf vielen Fotos , doch das Foto ist einfach ein Highlight . Der wie ich nun weiss , amerikanische Austauschschüler zieht echt ne wahnsins Fresse ^^, hab mich 5min echt nur kaputt gelacht


----------



## ingoingo (5. Juni 2012)

Letztens auf FB drüber gestolpert. Kenne nur einen auf dem Bild. Nicht den Pizza Freak.
Bin bald vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## kamo-i (3. August 2012)

https://vimeo.com/41400379


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (3. August 2012)

kaputte Menschen   Die "Schlacht" ist am geilsten


----------



## Pipo33 (9. August 2012)

Wo kann ich mich für so ein Wochenende eintragen? Ich wäre sofort dabei


----------



## ecols (17. September 2012)

Geht grad im FB rum..


----------



## TRAILER (19. September 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> geht grad im fb rum..



:d


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. September 2012)

Die Freundin ist am besten Nur a, Englisch wäre noch etwas zu feilen. He, she, it, das "S" muss......


----------



## Monty98 (13. Januar 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leck_mich_im_Arsch


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2013)

Nicht ernshtaft!?!?!


----------



## Monty98 (13. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C78HBp-Youk"]Mozart - "Leck mich im Arsch" - Canon in B flat for 6 Voices, K. 231 / K. 382c - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## hst_trialer (18. Februar 2013)

Falls euch mal die Power ausgeht:

http://www.unicyclist.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=44016&stc=1&d=1285548096


----------



## patrick_97 (18. Februar 2013)

Es gibt die Menschen, die sich neue Bremsbeläge kaufen und die Felgen anflexen und die, die sich ein paar Maguras dazukaufen XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCKBJg3E7Fs"]Mountainbike Technik: Hindernis Ãberlaufen - YouTube[/nomedia] ...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Februar 2013)

Süße Serie


----------



## echo trialer (20. Februar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Mountainbike Technik: Hindernis Ãberlaufen - YouTube ...



Sollten wir mal öfter in der Sektion machen damit man keine Zeit Probleme bekommt


----------



## ingoingo (4. März 2013)

Wir hatten beim Wurzelhüpfer das Problem dass wir keinen gescheiten Schraubstock hatten um die Kurbel/Abzieher einzuspannen. 
Ein Geländer, 2 Spanngurte, eine Rohrzange und ein halber Montageständer führten dann zum Erfolg


----------



## patrick_97 (4. März 2013)

Wahnsinns Idee, aber als ich das gesehen habe wäre ich fast vom Sessel gefallen


----------



## caneone (28. März 2013)

super


----------



## ingoingo (29. April 2013)

Nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen das ganze nochmal auf FB gesehen habe ist mir diese alte Idee nochmal gekommen. Die Hantelscheiben passen perfekt auf den Gabelschaft(Nicht meine Idee) 
Die Rolle ist spielfrei gelagert


----------



## patrick_97 (29. April 2013)

Sowas muss ich auch haben, wann geht das Teil in Serienproduktion?


----------



## echo trialer (29. April 2013)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Endlich ist es soweit. Der erste Rockman "KP Retinaculum" Prototyp ist endlich fertig. Nach ersten Tests zufolge, kann der KP Ritinaculum wohl bald in Serie gehen.
> Wer Interesse und eine alte Gabel über hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=231223&d=1338150842



Ideen Klau !  Ich hab dieses Exemplar letztes jahr zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2013)

WER KOMMT DAMIT ZUR NÄCHSTEN JAM??? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDafMzo4HO8"]Turbospoke - The Bicycle Exhaust System - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## family-biker (23. Juli 2013)

bonanza lässt grüssen


----------



## kamo-i (26. Juli 2013)




----------



## cmd (26. Juli 2013)

Hab mich erst gewundert, was dieses Foto im Kochikoch Thread zu suchen hat.
Dann hab ichs mir nochmal angeschaut und die Typen im Hintergrund gesehen. ^^


----------



## Nord_rulez (27. August 2013)

Jeder mit Mumm in den Knochen und in der Geldbörse ZUSCHLAGEN

http://www.k-124store.com/en/26/1141-koxx-kloud-20-frame-hs-brakes.html

oder 

http://www.k-124store.com/en/26/1084-koxx-bike-sky-26-double-hs33.html


Was das wohl zu bedeuten hat?? Pleite?


----------



## family-biker (27. August 2013)

coladosenblech,das eine saison hält ist out,tät ich sagen

weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. August 2013)

BloÃ nicht drauf reinfallen. Das ist nur der Ausverkauf der Restmodelle, Koxx RÃ¤der gibt es jedes Jahr bevor die neuen Modelle kommen gÃ¼nstiger.

Die 1250 â¬ fÃ¼r ein Koxx Sky Gold 20" sind schon echt verlockend, bloÃ wenn der Rahmen dann hinÃ¼ber ist kriegst du von Koxx niemals einen neuen Rahmen.

Mein Koxx Xtp war damals nach 1 1/2 Monaten komplett weggerissen am Tretlager. Keine Garantie.

Abzocker Verein !


----------



## -OX- (27. August 2013)

Ich Frage mich dann aber warum du mit deinem Profilbild dafür wirbst ?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. August 2013)

Ist eben ziemlich alt und ich hab keine Lust da was zu verändern.


----------



## -OX- (28. August 2013)




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. August 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


>



Ist jetzt vielleicht ein bisschen böse aber der brauch ein Cannondale mit ner Lefty. 

Nico.


----------



## sensiminded (1. September 2013)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> Jeder mit Mumm in den Knochen und in der Geldbörse ZUSCHLAGEN
> 
> http://www.k-124store.com/en/26/1141-koxx-kloud-20-frame-hs-brakes.html
> 
> ...



Ist das ein Koxx Shop aus Frankreich, oder ist das ein amerikanischer Laden. Ich bin gerade zu doof genaue Infos dazu auf der Seite zu finden.

VG Alex


----------



## montfa (1. September 2013)

das sind die französen - die bestellung kam vor ein paar tagen aus frankreich - K-124, La Diat, 38380 SAINT PIERRE DE CHARTREUSE, FRANCE. und die info ist auf der seite nicht zu finden.


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. September 2013)

montfa schrieb:


> das sind die französen - die bestellung kam vor ein paar tagen aus frankreich - K-124, La Diat, 38380 SAINT PIERRE DE CHARTREUSE, FRANCE. und die info ist auf der seite nicht zu finden.



Was hat der Versand gekostet und wie lang hats gedauert?


----------



## montfa (1. September 2013)

23â¬ mit vollem online-tracking. nach 3 arbeitstagen war es da - freitag bestellt, mittwoch bekommen.


----------



## sensiminded (2. September 2013)

Danke für die Info.

VG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. September 2013)

Dann mal viel spaß mit den Coladosen... Den Kauf wirst du mit ziemlich hoher Sicherheit bereuen.


----------



## sensiminded (3. September 2013)

Gibt es zu den beiden Modellen schon negativ Erfahrungen hier? Also sind die schon gerissen?

VG Alex


----------



## erwinosius (10. September 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFLnLi6pebs"]LG Ultra HD 84 - TV-Werbung "Weltuntergang beim BewerbungsgespraÌch" (klonblog.com) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Insomnia- (28. September 2013)

Jetzt nen kettenschloss 

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/180633-preload-on-a-huge-sidehop-to-pedal/


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. September 2013)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Gibt es zu den beiden Modellen schon negativ Erfahrungen hier? Also sind die schon gerissen?
> 
> VG Alex



Man muss kein Ingenieur sein um zu checken das die Rahmen bei dem Gewicht und der Bauweise nicht halten können. 

Wenn du unglücklich stürzt hast du sowieso gleich eine Delle im Rahmen bei der Stärke der Rohrsätze.

Meiner Meinung nach ist die ganze Aktion mit der Preisverringerung eine riesengroße Verarsche und ich kann nur davor warnen.
Ich hatte, wie schon erwähnt, meinen nach 1 1/2 Monaten gerissenen XTP Rahmen aus Garantiegründen über Trialmarkt.de bei Koxx eingeschickt.

Ich habe nichts bekommen außer die Freche antwort dass der Rahmen zu harten Belastungen ausgesetzt wurde....  (Ich hab vielleicht 60 kg gewogen und ich erwähne es nochmal: 1 1/2 Monate gefahren bevor das Unterrohr sich vom Tretlager getrennt hat). Das ist doch purer Beschiss.


Falls hier jemand auf so einen Ausverkauf Rahmen Garantie bekommen hat würde mich das brennend interessieren !

Mir und vielen anderen kommt der Rotz deswegen nichtmehr ins Haus


----------



## family-biker (29. September 2013)

deswegen bin ich anti-alu-holiker was ramen und gabeln angeht


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. September 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> deswegen bin ich anti-alu-holiker was ramen und gabeln angeht



Beim Trial sowieso. Da brauch ich noch nicht lange dabei sein um mir das denken zu können.

Gibt es eigentlich Carbonrahmen für Trial?

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (29. September 2013)

monty m5 fiele mir da ein.sehe darin aber eher noch weniger sinn,wenn man diverse mögliche unterrohraufsetzer in betracht zieht....


----------



## R.C. (29. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Beim Trial sowieso. Da brauch ich noch nicht lange dabei sein um mir das denken zu können.



Es gibt nur ausser dem M5 keinen 'normalen' Serien-Trialrahmen, der nicht aus Alu waere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (29. September 2013)

stimmt,nur das "arcade",und das ist ein streetrahmen.

muss ja nicht serie sein,oder?


----------



## kamo-i (30. September 2013)

insomnia- schrieb:


> jetzt nen kettenschloss :d
> 
> http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/180633-preload-on-a-huge-sidehop-to-pedal/



hammerhart!


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Oktober 2013)

Heute in gemütlicher Runde am Rheinufer zusammen mit Martin konnten wir beide beobachten, wie eine Person mit Immigrationshintergrund  um unsere Taschen in ca 20m entfernung von uns schlich.
Nachdem ich MArtin auf den Kerl aufmerksam machte und er ihn mit einer Anmerkung zu seiner Bestrafung zur kenntniss nahm, beobachteten wir das SPiel ca 10 Sekunden, bis der Kerl dann in Martins Rucksack griff und sein Portemonnait herausnahm.

Als wir beide dann einen Augenblick später vor ihm standen und ihn festhielten, gab er dann gleich klein bei und gab alles zurück und verhielt sich ÄUßERST defensiv 
Einige Passanten beobachteten das und halfen uns dann noch bei der suche nach anderen Gegenständen, deren Ursprung in anderem Besitz waren.

Letzendlich kam ein anderer Herr offenbar selber Herkunft und bat uns, das ganze friedlich zu beenden und ihn gehen zu lassen.... taten wir dann auch.'


In 3 Jahren Fahrrad fahren in Köln war das Heut echt das erste mal.. und obwohl mehrere Menschen das gesehen haben müsen, ging ihm keiner nach... traurig.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Oktober 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Letzendlich kam ein anderer Herr offenbar selber Herkunft und bat uns, das ganze friedlich zu beenden und ihn gehen zu lassen.... taten wir dann auch.'



Warum bitte habt ihr das getan? Ist es doch eine Straftat. Ihr lasst ihn ungeschoren davon kommen und in ein paar Minuten versucht er es wo anders.


----------



## family-biker (7. Oktober 2013)

da wo der herkommt werden dieben warscheinlich noch die hände abgehackt...
ich persönlich hätte ja die cops gerufen,um mich selber davor zu bewahren,auszuticken
ich hätte das nicht auf sich beruhen lassen können


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Oktober 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> da wo der herkommt werden dieben warscheinlich noch die hände abgehackt...
> ich persönlich hätte ja die cops gerufen,um mich selber davor zu bewahren,auszuticken
> ich hätte das nicht auf sich beruhen lassen können



Das würde dich doch keinesfalls von ihm unterscheiden, wärest Du ausgeflippt. 
Bist Du auf dem Nikolaus Trial? Ich will dich mal live sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (7. Oktober 2013)

Der kerl war nen kopf kleiner als ich.  Wenn martin und ich da Selbstjustiz geübt hätten wäre wohl nicht viel über geblieben.  Ich selber muss sagen im nachhinein hätte ich lieber die Polizei gerufen. Da hätten wir warten müssen und aussagen notieren und blablabla... keiner von uns kam zu schaden,  denke daher kam es dann dss wir ihn haben ziehen lassen


----------



## family-biker (7. Oktober 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Das würde dich doch keinesfalls von ihm unterscheiden, wärest Du ausgeflippt.
> Bist Du auf dem Nikolaus Trial? Ich will dich mal live sehen



ich komm in der hinsicht aus ner anderen ecke, früher war in münchen auge um auge noch die gängige praxis.war das geklärt,ist man meistens mit dem anderen ein bier trinken gegangen 

auf der jam werd ich wohl nicht auflaufen,schau dir halt ein vid von mir an wenns dringend sein sollte.
war jetzt mehr als joke gemeint


----------



## Nord_rulez (11. Oktober 2013)

Nord_rulez schrieb:


> Jeder mit Mumm in den Knochen und in der Geldbörse ZUSCHLAGEN
> 
> http://www.k-124store.com/en/26/1141-koxx-kloud-20-frame-hs-brakes.html
> 
> ...



Bingo!

http://sixsections.com/2013/10/koxx-ist-offenbar-am-ende/
http://translate.google.de/translat...alzine.com/?Koxx-en-liquidation-judiciaire-La


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Oktober 2013)

Ob es wohl nochmal einen Abverkauf geben wird?


----------



## family-biker (11. Oktober 2013)

warscheinlich sínd die preise für recyclete coladosen dermassen hochgegangen,dass die rahmen nicht mehr wirtschaftlich hergestelt werden konnten...


----------



## family-biker (23. Oktober 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY


is  zwar vom anschauen her eher langweilig aber überlegt mal dazu was  die idioten schon an schei... in die athmosphäre gejagt haben!

man beachte die flächendeckung bei russland...

edit:geht das videolinken jetzt gar nimmer?hä?


----------



## kamo-i (24. Oktober 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> is  zwar vom anschauen her eher langweilig aber überlegt mal dazu was  die idioten schon an schei... in die athmosphäre gejagt haben!
> 
> man beachte die flächendeckung bei russland...



UNFASSBAR!!!!!  

Die wollen mir erzählen, dass die Amis 1032 (nagut -2 die zum Einsatz kamen) Bomben zu "testzwecken" bzw. Machtdemonstration hochgejagt haben???  

Die Menschen sind einfach unfassbar dumm.


----------



## Insomnia- (4. November 2013)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/kids_trials_bikes/inspired_flow_20_inch/c507p12263.html

Da isses! 20" Skye


----------



## family-biker (4. November 2013)

für kids,möööönsch!


----------



## family-biker (6. November 2013)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/184965-can-cat-poo-look-like-human-poo/

ich finde das dermassen lustig,ich kanns euch gar nicht sagen!

edit:und da ich den thread jetzt durch hab,kleines update






das zeug gibts tatsächlich,und zwar immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (21. November 2013)

Filmetechnisch eins der geilsten Videos dieses Jahres für mich. Und skills natürlich auch... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTG9yPoECc4&hd=1


----------



## kamo-i (26. November 2013)

...ich habe NOCH NIE bei einem Video so schwitzige Hände bekommen! 

Ob man es gut oder krank findet soll jeder selbst entscheiden. ^^

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-9TNjm1uXs"]Mustang Wanted 106 meters\347 feet - YouTube[/nomedia]

...

http://www.mustang-wanted.com/en/

...


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Dezember 2013)

Diese neue Oberfläche des forums.....
ICH KOTZE!!!!


----------



## family-biker (19. Dezember 2013)

ibc-kotztüten für alle!!!


----------



## -OX- (19. Dezember 2013)

Schließe mich zu 1000% an 

Was könnte man tun ? Petition ?


----------



## family-biker (19. Dezember 2013)

wir finden doch inder nett.(wer schnallts auf anhieb)
twitterbombe mit #oldibcback
war ein joke,bin nicht mal bei twitter


----------



## Insomnia- (19. Dezember 2013)

Abwarten bleibt wohl aks einzigr möglichkeit.
Denke wir werden uns darann gewöhnen müssen


----------



## Pipo33 (20. Dezember 2013)

hat aber auch was positives. jetzt gibts den like botton


----------



## family-biker (20. Dezember 2013)

stimmt. aber isser das wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axomolch (20. Dezember 2013)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ...ich habe NOCH NIE bei einem Video so schwitzige Hände bekommen!
> 
> Ob man es gut oder krank findet soll jeder selbst entscheiden. ^^
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Anreiz... Ich mit Höhenangst schau mir schön das Vid an und mach mir fast ins Hemd!


----------



## Mulholland (20. Dezember 2013)

axomolch schrieb:


> Danke für den Anreiz... Ich mit Höhenangst schau mir schön das Vid an und mach mir fast ins Hemd!



Viel Spass hier mit 





Zum neuen Forenlayout.

Was ich sehr unübersichtlich finde ist wie man auf die schnelle neue Beiträge findet.
Die Schrift wo dran steht ( zB Heute 16:30 ) ist so winzig. Für den Anfang wäre einfach eine automatische Sortierung der
neuen Beitrage nach ganz oben das beste. Was bringt denn der Filterbutton wenn über dem neusten noch ältere Beiträge stehen ;/ 
oder check ich da was nicht.

Gruss


----------



## kamo-i (25. Dezember 2013)

Zum neuen Design des Forums: stell dir vor du hättest nie Brustwarzen gehabt. Und dann stehst auf und hast auf ein mal welche. Wie du dich aufregen würdest! So ein Kack! Das brauch doch keiner!!! ...   

Was ich sagen will: alles ne Frage der Gewohnheit. Leute man... Wer sich nicht entwickelt fällt zurück. Und Dinge die jetzt noch nicht so gut funktionieren werden nach und nach verbessert. Also locker.


----------



## Mulholland (25. Dezember 2013)

Ich liebe Brustwarzen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2013)

Das hast du dir jetzt selbst eingebrockt 
(Signatur)

Darf ich mir jetzt einen neuen Nickname überlegen oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Mulholland (25. Dezember 2013)

&#377;ô0!&#262;&#333;&#328;&#355;&#343;&#335;l schrieb:


> Das hast du dir jetzt selbst eingebrockt
> (Signatur)
> 
> Darf ich mir jetzt einen neuen Nickname überlegen oder wie läuft das?




Also ich finde den Nick okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (25. Dezember 2013)

Mullholland... ACH DU SCHEIßE!!!!!!!
Martin wie wärs mit "Chef im Geschäft"


----------



## Mulholland (25. Dezember 2013)

Lol *Insomnia* also beim " Fahren " bin ich anständig.
Ich gehe keinem an die Klamotten nur ans Bike rofmao.
Erst recht nicht wenn meine Cheffin dabei ist


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (4. Februar 2014)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2014)

Erinnert mich hieran: http://www.spieletipps.de/pc/muellabfuhrsimulator-2011/


----------



## Woll-E (4. Februar 2014)

IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


>



Krass GTA mit Viecher


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2014)

Grad gefunden:






Selbst ist der Stahlbaumeister


----------



## family-biker (4. Februar 2014)

tjahaa,dass sich,wenn man den unteren teil vom rahmen stehen lässt die tretlagerhöhe nicht verändert haben wir wohl nicht bedacht,was?



generell geiles projekt,respekt


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Februar 2014)

Hatten damals nen BMX mit 50CCM³ CVT Motor gebaut... da haben wir uns genauso bedenkenlos draf gesetzt und sind mit 60 sachen übern Feldweg... schweißen konnte keiner, haben einfach draufgehalten bis es halt nichtmehr abging..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Februar 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> ... schweißen konnte keiner, haben einfach draufgehalten bis es halt nichtmehr abging..



Also so lange ist die Nikolausjam jetzt auch nicht her, dass man von der Vergangenheit sprechen muss?


----------



## Insomnia- (5. Februar 2014)

Ganz vergessen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. April 2014)

Einfallsreichtum ist alles 
Letztes Wochenende hat sich am ersten von zwei Showtagen die Leitung meiner Louise FR verabschiedet, Linus hatte nur noch eine alte BB7 und keine Außenhülle in der Garage, die lang genug gewesen wäre


----------



## family-biker (10. April 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Einfallsreichtum ist alles
> Letztes Wochenende hat sich am ersten von zwei Showtagen die Leitung meiner Louise FR verabschiedet, Linus hatte nur noch eine alte BB7 und keine Außenhülle in der Garage, die lang genug gewesen wäre



druckpunkt ist wohl nicht so knallhart,was?


----------



## kamo-i (24. Juli 2014)

Ein paar Techniken erkennt man auf jeden fall wieder. Aber schon krasses Level!


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. August 2014)

Aus Orange:




Echo Urban by niconj, on Flickr

wird Dunkelgrau:




Echo Urban Bashring by niconj, on Flickr

Ich brauchte einen neuen Bash und da ich den Echo Urban noch da hatte, dessen Orange aber nicht an mein Rad passt, habe ich ihn kurzerhand enteloxiert und danach lackiert. Sieht auch garnicht so schlecht aus denke ich. Nach der ersten Fahrt ist eh schon wieder alles im Eimer.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. August 2014)

Öhm.. bitte was?


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trialbike-Tr...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3a9548e271


----------



## Pipo33 (10. August 2014)

das Ding ist doch 100% geklaut oder was?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. August 2014)

Wieso?

20" mit 26" Trialgabel.. hat schon jemand willentlich so gebaut..


----------



## Pipo33 (10. August 2014)

Stimmt der muss Ahnung gehabt haben. Er wusste auch ganz genau, dass es keine 180x90 Vorbauten gibt und hat sich das aus spacern einfach selbst zusammengeschustert


----------



## jjtr (10. August 2014)

Ich hab mir heute wegen motorischem Unvermögen einen Vorderrad-Platten beim Gap geholt, obwohl ich nicht in die Kante gesprungen bin. Ich frag mich, was der Schaft zu so einer Aktion sagen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (10. August 2014)

geiles Ding. Da kann man richtig entspannt durch die City cruisen. Sogar mit 2 Gang Schaktung!


----------



## jjtr (10. August 2014)

Gibt doch auch die 20er Because mit offenem Sattelrohr. Da eine extralange Sattelstütze vom Klapprad rein, die Extremverlängerung wie hier in die Gabel, Nabenschaltung und dann mal richtig abstylen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Januar 2015)

Die Tage im Laden..

Die Verwunderung war groß. Ebenso Trauer und Unverständnis


----------

